# wie sie ist



## TheChabon

¿Este _wie sie ist_ es como decir _tal como_ (el impulso)_ es_, _de la manera en que funciona _el impulso, _como corresponde a_ todo impulso motor, _propiamente_?


Zwar hat man in diesen Ländern neben den sogenannten polytechnischen Schulen noch die alten Kunstakademien fortbestehen lassen, und neben diesen wieder sogenannte Gewerbschulen, Sonntagsschulen, Kunstschulen u. s. w., zum Unterricht für Handwerker und Kunsttechniker, eingerichtet; aber weit eher zum Nachtheil als zum Frommen der Kunst, die bei diesem systematischen Klassenunterrichte und der Spaltung ihres Gebiets nicht gedeihen will, ohne Triebkraft, wie sie ist, von unten herauf. 

Ciertamente que en estos países a la par de las llamadas escuelas politécnicas se les ha permitido continuar a las viejas academias de arte, y junto a éstas se han establecido a su vez las llamadas escuelas de oficios, escuelas dominicales, escuelas de arte, y demás, para la instrucción de artesanos y técnicos del arte; aunque mucho más para perjuicio que para beneficio del arte, que no puede pretender prosperar bajo esta instrucción escolar sistemática y la fragmentación de su territorio sin un impulso motor, wie sie ist, que actúe desde abajo.


Saludos y gracias.


----------



## anipo

¿El mismo texto? Se ve que es antiguo por lo intrincado y por la th en "Nachtheil".
Confieso que no me es claro si "wie sie ist" - "tal como está"- se refiere a Kunst o a Triebkraft.  
Espero que alguien pueda aclararlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Diría que ambas versiones (alemana y española) dejan entender que se refiere al impulso motor tal como es (no diría _propiamente _en modo explícito).


----------



## Kojiro

Hallo!
Das "wie sie ist" bezieht sich in diesem Fall auf die Kunst, die ohne eine Triebkraft und nur *so wie sie ist* (como está) nicht gedeihen kann.


----------



## TheChabon

Recién ahora creo que entiendo el comentario de Kojiro: ¿querría decir así como está [el arte en este momento, carente de ese impulso]?

die bei diesem systematischen Klassenunterrichte und der Spaltung ihres Gebiets nicht gedeihen will, ohne Triebkraft, wie sie ist, von unten herauf.


----------



## Alemanita

TheChabon said:


> Recién ahora creo que entiendo el comentario de Kojiro: ¿querría decir así como está [el arte en este momento, carente de ese impulso]?
> 
> die bei diesem systematischen Klassenunterrichte und der Spaltung ihres Gebiets nicht gedeihen will, ohne Triebkraft, wie sie ist, von unten herauf.



Sí, creo que Kojiro lo interpreta así; sin conocer el párrafo o capítulo entero yo también lo pienso, pero esa parte de la frase, incluso el  "von unten herauf"  no está muy clara.


----------

